
Boy Genius Report Reviews MacBook Air - mitchdev
http://mitchj.info/blog/2010/10/boy-genius-report-reviews-macbook-air/
======
towndrunk
Direct link to article.

[http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/10/29/apple-macbook-
air-...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/10/29/apple-macbook-air-review/)

